
Idiocracy in the AppStore - technofication
http://www.kosertech.com/blog/?p=327
======
lunaru
Considering that a major demographic of iphone users are highschool/college
students, I'd say the fart/entertainment apps are just catering to demands,
not idiocracy.

------
jsdalton
Go read Shakespeare...it's filled with fart jokes and much worse. Society
isn't going anywhere.

------
dhughes
Quick write an "Ow my balls!" app and you'll make millions!

------
ajkirwin
This sounds like a person who has never uttered a shameful giggle after
hearing someone rip a loud one in an unacceptable circumstance or something.

~~~
redorb
funny shit = money; I would be proud if I built any app making that kind of
money..

